# Itunes - vlc



## Palm49 (7 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,
Sujet probablement déjà évoqué, mais pas trouvé !!

J'achète régulièrement des films sur iTunes que je regarde avec mon iMac ou via Apple TV.

Mais j'aimerais à certains endroits les visionner avec VLC, mais il n'accepte pas !!
Avez-vous une solution s-v-p.

Merci et bonne journée


----------



## pascalformac (7 Janvier 2014)

et ce serait pas du HD par hasard?


----------



## r e m y (7 Janvier 2014)

Les films achetés sur iTunes Store (toutes les videso en fait... films, clip-video, serie télé), sont protégés par des DRM.

Seul iTunes sait décrypter ces DRM pour visionner le film


----------



## Palm49 (7 Janvier 2014)

Ah ok, je ne savais pas

Merci à vous


----------

